# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  ý tưởng homemade rack and pinion bằng mũi taro

## hqkcnc

Chào cả nhà,
Đang coi con đau ở bệnh viện,  không máy tính, chẳng cnc, và cũng chế cháo được gì, ngoài việc nuôi cháu ra thì có mỗi việc online bằng chiếc điện thoại smart cùi bắp và nghiềm ngẫm tháng ngày đã qua ta làm được gì với công việc cnc. vẫn thế, chạy dài cổ...

Trờ lại chủ đề như trên, cái ý tưởng cũ rích ấy đã định thực hiện nó cách đây 2 năm, nhưng đã bỏ xó, nay tìm trong tiềm thức viết lại cho anh em yêu thích chế cháo, xong cũng chẳng có điều kiện mà thực thi nó, vậy mình viết ra đây cho anh em cũng ném đá, và hy vọng nó được hiện thực hóa qua đôi bàn tay đầy dầu mỡ của anh em.
Chủ đề là dùng chính bulong inox , chế cháo thêm bánh worm ( gọi đại là bánh vít) bằng cái mũi taro ren. để thực hiện truyền động rack and pinion  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sơ lược căn cứ kiến thức mà bấy lâu cóp nhặt được.
Chuyển động worm gear là gì anh em tự tìm kiếm từ khóa trên UT. chỉ có điều mình thấy có 2 dạng truyền động ở đây? 1.nếu trục vít xoay, sẽ tác động cho bánh vít xoay, ngược lại KHÓ có thể xoay bánh vít để trục vít xoay. mình tận dụng yếu đó cho vấn đề tạo lực hãm trọng lực của trục Z với dạng máy router.
2.Nếu bánh vít quay, trục vít đứng yên, chắc chắn là bánh vít sẽ tịnh tiến phương dọc tâm trục vít rùi. liệu có giống cái chuyển động rack and pinoin không nhể, nhờ anh em kiểm chứng.

Còn tai sao nên dùng mũi taro để thi công, vì bản chất trục worm (vít) cũng có bước ren như taro, nói đại ra là cũng là bulong, chỉ có khác nhau chút ít mà thôi??? đúng không các bác?.

à căn cứ sơ bộ như vậy? mình thử kiếm cái bulong inox với phi lớn hơn 18mm xem, loại răng thưa ( bước ren lớn) chất lượng ren tạm ổn về độ chính xác. nên chọn bước ren lớn sẽ đảm bảo độ cứng theo profile của ren, thêm nữa theo phương chiếu thẳng xuống các đường ren sẽ tạo một góc nghiêng với đường tâm của trục ren, hehe, nó ra thanh răng nghiêng, nhờ anh em chém tiếp?

song song với cái bulong đó tất nhiên là không thể thiếu cái mui taro cùng bước ren và cùng đường kính. nhận thấy cách mà bọn tây hay chế bánh vít theo UT chút: 



Vậy ta chế cái bánh răng hổng giống ai? thiên hạ ném đã cho tôi mở rộng tầm mắt??

Vậy khi lắp đặt thanh răng của ta ( bulong inox phi 18mm) thì sao đây, đành phải tham khảo cái thiết kế là cái đế ray tròn bên Tập hay bán, để cố định nó được trên mặt phẳng khi chế cnc. chém nào??

ủa, mà bước ren của ta có lớn thì cũng được 2.5mm vậy nếu ta chế cái bánh răng kia với đường kính danh định là 20, thì hóa ra tỉ số truyền có vấn đề à ? bác nào tính toán hộ ta với?? vậy có đảm bảo được độ phân giải khi chạy gỗ không nhỉ từ 5mm - 20mm khi động cơ bước xoay 1 vòng, vây xem ra phải chế thêm hệ bánh răng rùi (  bánh vít).

và lẽ dĩ nhiên, là bulong inox và cái bánh vít ta tạo ra kia, sẽ ăn khớp bước ren rùi chứ, vấn đề thêm nữa là vật liệu làm ra cái bánh răng của mình ( nhựa cứng, chịu mai mòn, bằng hợp kim đồng, hay sắt tôi đây), lai nhờ các cao thủ hắng giọng cho vài tiếng?

khổ nỗi , cái máy cnc , thẳng ra là cái trục Z, nó luôn chịu trọng lực, nếu lắp như truyền động của rack and pinion, thì chết em rùi, khi mất điện, hâu quả sẽ xảy ra, động cơ truc Z yếu, hậu quả cũng khôn lường, ... may quá em nhớ được yếu tố của cái nguyên lý trục vit và bánh vít này, rõ ràng ở đầu động cơ trục Z sẽ lắp cái bulong, bulong này tiếp xúc  ăn khớp với cái bánh vít, bánh vít đó lại nối trục với bánh vít để tiếp xúc với thanh bulong inox, vậy vô hình chung ta có cái lực hãm trọng lực rùi và cũng đảm bảo độ phân giải rùi, lúc ấy có lẽ phải chế thêm lò xo để giảm tải cho động cơ trục Z.
Nếu các cao thủ trợ giúp , ta có niềm hy vọng rằng, máy chế ( đồng nát) sẽ cho phép khổ lớn hơn, và theo phương pháp chạy thanh ren khử độ rơ, không đáp ứng được, vì, độ đồng tâm, ma sát, khử rơ..... khà khà....

vì online bằng điện thoại, viết chữ được chữ mất, chẳng có hình thù bản vẽ chi, vậy cũng nhờ các cao thủ viết tiếp... bổ xung cho suy nghĩ nông cạn của mình với.

----------

anhcos, CKD, duonghoang

----------


## CKD

Có đọc đi đọc lại bài viết vài lần nhưng vẫn nhiều chổ chưa hiểu. Nên chẵng chém được gì. Chỉ có vài chổ là hiểu:
- làm bánh nhông cho truyền động vit băng mũi taro thì cả tây lẫn ta đều có làm. Chỉ là ít hoặc chưa show lên diễn đàn thôi.
- chất liệu phù hợp nhất là thau hoặc thau dầu. Đủ độ cứng & giòn giúp quá trình gia công dể dàng. Hệ số ma sát với thép, inox nhỏ. Và đặt biệt thau dầu hệ số ma sát còn bé hơn. Đồng đỏ cũng có thể dùng, nhưng lại mềm và khó gia công. Nhựa không phải là không dùng được, nhưng với bước ren nhỏ thì răng rất bé nên sẽ yếu.

Các vấn đề truyền động thì.. chẵng hiểu rỏ ý nên chờ bác chủ.

----------

hqkcnc

----------


## hqkcnc

Giờ mới được tiếp chuyện với bác CKd, biết bác từ khi tham gia diễn đàn cnczone.com, hihi
Đơn giản ý đồ của em thôi à, tính dựng cái máy mini đồng nát, nhưng qua tham khảo nếu dùng thanh ren và khử độ dơ như hay làm, thấy nó có nhiều điều mà mình không thích, nên tính đường làm bằng thanh răng và bánh răng tự chế, nhưng do điều kiện nên cũng hổng chế được, chợt nảy ra ý tưởng dùng bánh vít và thanh ren inox bước thưa để thay thế cho dạng truyền động đó mà, nhưng vẫn có nhiều điều để cân nhắc cho việc thực thi ý tưởng đó. Bác có ý kiến gì cho thêm để nhanh chóng thực hiện hóa vấn đề, hy vọng với cái thớt open build này, anh em diễn đàn cùng tìm thêm một cách truyền động khác cho CNC DIY.
Thanks bác

----------


## CKD

Vậy việc đầu tiên bác đặt nhu cầu cho con máy của mình, nhu kích thước, tốc độ, khối lượng v.v... từ đó mới có cái nhìn tổng thể. Vì ý tưởng khã thi phải được đánh giá trên hiệu quả & chi phí.
Vì nếu cách làm có đơn giản, mà đưa vào hiện thực không hiệu quả, tuổi thọ kém thì vẫn không dùng được.

Còn cnczone.. thì cũng muốn tg nhìn mình khá hơn tí. Nhưng trình english kém quá.. nên đôi khi muốn mà chẵng làm được.

----------


## anhcos

Gia công bánh vít bằng mũi taro khá dễ, nhưng phải dùng loại mũi xoắn mới được.



Còn đây là phiên bản dao cắt tự tiện và tôi cứng, chủ yếu cắt nhôm thôi.





Thanh răng thì có thể phay nhưng nếu trục đứng thì phải dùng dao ngón tự mài đúng profile, hôm nào sẽ úp cái clip mài dao sau. Mình làm tự làm thanh răng vì yêu cầu kô cao về độ chính xác, chủ yếu dùng cho bộ điều tiêu của kính tv.

----------

duonghoang, hqkcnc, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Theo em cái vết mài lưỡi cắt nên dọc trục. Vậy tốt hơn, vết mài nguyên kiểu này theo em tạo nên góc cắt không tốt.

----------

anhcos

----------


## hqkcnc

Do bận quá, các cụ ơi, hơn tháng nay ở bệnh viện, chẳng có thông tin nhiều.
cảm ơn bác CKD đã có ý định hướng, song khi công việc gia đình ổn định em sẽ bắt tay làm một bộ truyền động đơn giản, chủ yếu test xem nó có hiệu quả không? nếu có thể dùng truyền động đó trang bị cho máy cnc tự chế, thì em nghĩ ít nhất ta có thêm một hướng truyền động rẻ tiền dành cho poor man DIY không thì cứ coi nó là chương trình khoa học vui cũng tốt.
Dự tính em đang nhờ bạn bè kiếm con bu lông M24x3 và mấy cái đai ốc luôn, về động cơ step và driver, em có sẵn, để kiểm tra lại xem có còn cái ray tròn nào không đã, còn về BOB để kiếm cái nào rẻ tiền check xem như thế nào. sau đó có lẽ phải đi gia công tiện, vì em không có máy tiện, gia công cái worm đó theo bu lông trên (sau này cái worm này sẽ lăn trên thanh b8u lông em tính mua), chắc phương pháp cũng như các clip trên thôi, rùi  lắp kết cấu giống như thanh răng và bánh răng mà anh em thường dùng trong máy cnc khổ lớn, tất nhiên là phải test có tải nữa xem sao, sau đó mới tính chuyện dựng máy để test tổng thể.
Anh em tính sao, có ý kiến ý cò gì không?

Nhân tiện, lúc tối online có tìm được 2 kiểu truyền động worm thấy hay hay, gửi link cho anh em tham khảo

----------


## CKD

Nếu được thì bác phát hoạ sơ sơ ý tưởng để mình phản biện cho vui  :Wink:

----------


## hqkcnc

Lại chào cả nhà,
Thỏa theo yêu cầu bác CKD, hôm nay em tranh thủ phác thảo sơ bộ bản nháp ra giấy để anh em hình dung thêm kết cấu sơ bộ.



Giờ mình sơ bộ một chút về ren, thực ra bản chất của ren nếu anh em trải nó ra theo mặt chu vi như hình, thì chúng ta thấy có 2 yếu tố mà mình có thể tận dụng, góc ren, và bước ren, còn nếu cắt vuông góc với đường ren chúng ta có biên dạng ren, mình căn cứ cái thông tin đó để mở thêm vấn đề cần giải quyết trong dự ớn này....
để ý chút, anh em sẽ thấy nếu góc ren và bước ren lớn, khi trải hình ra ta luôn có tập hợp các đường ren nghiêng theo tâm bu lông một góc như góc ren, liệu nó được coi là thanh ren nghiêng không? nếu được liệu trong quá trình bánh vít lăn trên bề mặt đó có đảm bảo độ mượt không?
Lý do mình chọn bu long M24x3 (dài chừng 400-500mm để test), vì sau khi tra cứu bước ren và bu lông, thì hình như bu lông M24 là nhỏ nhất có bước 3mm, nếu không thì phải kiếm bu lông to hơn để đạt bước 4mm....
Với bước 3mm thì biên dạng ren to hơn loại 1.5mm sợ rằng độ chịu tải kém, nên chốt phương án là bước ren 3mm, thêm nữa là trong quá trình chế bánh vít, kiếm mũi taro M24 có vẻ đơn giản hơn. 
Theo cách của bác anhcos thì việc chọn bước ren và biên dạng ren sẽ chủ động hơn, nhưng khi gia công thanh ren để được chính xác đòi hỏi phải có kinh nghiệm đúng máy tiện, nhất là nêu cần phải gia công với chiều dài lớn, và sau khi gia công cần phải tôi cứng ( mình gà lắm)
Thôi chốt lại mình sẽ lấy cái bu lông M24x3 vậy, dù gì thì người ta cũng đã tôi cứng ít nhiều theo tiêu chuẩn bu lông, he he vẫn còn vấn đề là , việc lắp cái bu lông đó trên một mặt phẳng, đảm bảo cố định được vững chắc, chắc anh em có nhiều cách, mình chọn cách lấy mấy cái đai ốc, cắt làm đôi ra, khoan lỗ, và tất nhiên là khoan lỗ và taro trên bu long M24x3 đó để bắt xuống mặt sàn máy, còn trường hợp hành trình ngắn, mình nghĩ không cần theo phương pháp này, chỉ cần tận dụng đai cố để bắt hai đầu hành trình chắc có lẽ được.
Về cái bánh vít, mình nghĩ nên gia công sao cho , biên dạng tiếp xúc lớn nhất có thể để tăng tiếp xúc tăng lực chịu tải cho hệ thống đó.
Nhờ các bác góp ý cho cái dự ớn đó thêm phần hoành tá tràng

----------

CKD

----------


## Diyodira

Nói tóm lại lày tưởng của bác này hay đấy, nhưng hầu như không áp dụng được cho cnc, chỉ thích hợp cho những hành trình ngắn và thanh ren phải to mới có  được tiếp xúc lớn giữa thanh ren-đai ốc, sự tiếp xúc này theo mình chỉ có thể là tiếp xúc tiếp tuyến thôi.
Thanks

----------


## CKD

Cũng quay lại thành kiểu rack & pinion thôi.
- Ưu điểm giải pháp là có thể tự diy.
- Nhược điểm thì y như rack pinion, vẫn trượt như thương, moment hãm tương tự.

----------

